# Just An Update



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi gang. So Summer is over, and Fall has hit (me square in the jaw). I made it through my six (6) month probation at my new job, but my time even on the laptop has been limited. Let alone get any sawdust days. 

The deck is complete, with a pergola, and a grill gazebo (with a solar light (with remote))for Ken. Only one gate didn't get made this year, but that one is the one that will go down to our "beach" when we get it done, and it's the one that will be open 99% of the time anyway, for the dogs to get down to the yard.

I didn't want hinged gates on the deck. For one, the main gate is extra wide, which in my opinion, would have a tendency to make the gate sag. So I did some investigating, and we built rolling gates instead. I love how they came out. Ken decided that the area under the pergola is to be a seating, rather than a eating area, and he has plans for a sectional going around, (along the left side, and the end of the deck) since we both love to come home after work and chill on the deck, both of us tending to "nap" for a bit, as well :lol: having the sectional will allow both of us to stretch out and rest a bit when we get home next summer.

Some of you may remember a post I did some (many many) months ago where I showed the pumpkins I planned on doing. Well, they were finally cut two (2) weeks ago, and today they actually got most of the paint on them. I still have to do some fixing (painting is NOT my strong suite) and it's going to have poly brushed on starting tomorrow, I'm sure.

I also recently did a post on the jointer Ken found for me. Well, I took it to my buddies in my Structural Dept. at work, and they made me a fence for it. I'll try and post a picture of the job they did tomorrow. It only cost me a pan of brownies (with pecans, though... this was "extra hard" according to my Structural Foreman :lol: ) They took her apart, said the blades are still amazingly sharp, and I didn't need a belt, either. It was out of alignment; the belt was rubbing on some metal. My foreman put 'er in line, and said all is well, and he's actually jealous of the find. I told him, however, that the extra cost of the pecans on those brownies was a bit steep; I had to put a second mortgage on the house for the bag of pecans for those brownies!! :lol: In truth, I work with a great bunch of guys, and lucky to have them. I was told that when it IS time to sharpen the blades, to bring it in, that we have a machinist who will sharpen it for me.

So there's my update, and what I've been up to. :smile: I've been fortunate enough to also work with someone who said I can print out my larger patterns. We have one of those large printers that our project managers use for blue prints, and one of them said if I make the pattern, he'll print it out for me. in landscape, it can be up to 36" high, and the length is endless. Portrait: 36" wide with the height being as tall as I want/need. That's a pretty big canvas to play with! I have another pumpkin pattern that he printed out for me. It's original design was meant as a tealight holder. I've made it 3 ft. high by almost 4 1/2 ft. wide. IT will likely end up being a project for spring/next year. The shop is a mess from recent additions, and doubtful I'll get to make it till then.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice pumpkins. Here is one I made for my oldest son, a lot of years ago. The paint needs refreshing, but I doubt he will, and I'm not in the mood to do it, unless he brings it over.

I found a way to use a regular printer to make oversize prints. I was working on my cigar store Indian pattern, which is 4 foot tall. I drew it out by hand, but want to make multiples, and NOT looking forward to doing them by hand. I can print this out, forget how just now, but it is saved, in multiples. Two pages wide, and five tall. Just trim the pages, glue down, and viola, an large print. If you think you night need it, let me know, and I'll dig out the procedure, and post it.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Barb.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Good to hear from you Barb. Sounds like all is progressing well.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Looks terrific Barb.Congrats to you & Ken on a job well done. James jj777746


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Nice pumpkins. Here is one I made for my oldest son, a lot of years ago. The paint needs refreshing, but I doubt he will, and I'm not in the mood to do it, unless he brings it over.
> 
> I found a way to use a regular printer to make oversize prints. I was working on my cigar store Indian pattern, which is 4 foot tall. I drew it out by hand, but want to make multiples, and NOT looking forward to doing them by hand. I can print this out, forget how just now, but it is saved, in multiples. Two pages wide, and five tall. Just trim the pages, glue down, and viola, an large print. If you think you night need it, let me know, and I'll dig out the procedure, and post it.


This pattern was printed in sections, Theo, but it was the trimming and putting together I hated. Having the large printer at work will make it easier to do the one for our daughter I magnified by probably 1000. Having one sheet is easier than 40, which is how many this pumpkin set took, with it's size. Got the pattern from Georgia Pacific website I think.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Your deck is looking great and the pumpkins are cute. Not sure if I believe the part about that light being for Ken... you sure it's not a part of your runway?


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

TenGees said:


> Your deck is looking great and the pumpkins are cute. Not sure if I believe the part about that light being for Ken... you sure it's not a part of your runway?


Well, not so much part of my "runway" as with that light in there, Ken can't give the excuse that it's too dark out to BBQ when I tell him a burger on the grill sounds really good at 10:00 at night :lol: :grin:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

So good to hear from you. Pumpkins are cute. The deck is really wonderful! I love having LEDs like that. My path out to the shop is lit up by motion detection LEDs, and on those really dark nights, it's nice to have them on. Easy to trip and fall these days.

No surprise that the guys at your job are bending over backwards to give you a hand. You're definitely a FAVE around here. I think a lot of us wish we had daughters or granddaughters like you. And we're glad Ken is such a good guy who shares your ambitions.

Also glad the job is working out for you. There was a long dry spell for you two for awhile. Thanks for writing, I'm not alone in always enjoying your posts and cheering you on in life.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> This pattern was printed in sections, Theo, but it was the trimming and putting together I hated. Having the large printer at work will make it easier to do the one for our daughter I magnified by probably 1000. Having one sheet is easier than 40, which is how many this pumpkin set took, with it's size. Got the pattern from Georgia Pacific website I think.


Got to say, something like that, I wouldn't print out. There's a grid on the pattern. I'd figure out what scale to use, then lay out a grid on the plywood. Then just draw in the lines in the boxes, one by one. I've done that before, with good results. But only what I would say are simple patterns, and I would say yours is simple. It is from Georgia Pacific by the way, I looked. I could actually do the same for my cigar store Indian, without a huge amount of hassle. But it is more complex, and while it would take a lot less time than just drawing the whole thing out by hand again, it still would be pretty time consuming. Seeing as how I will likely make more than one, the multiple page printouts will work well for me, even got a inexpensive paper cutter awhile back. My 'keep out' pumpkin was all hand work. Now if I could just figure out a way to paint everything using a roller.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice deck Barb, glad to hear all is well


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The deck turned out beautifully Barb. That’s a space anyone would enjoy.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

So good to hear from you. Pumpkins are cute. The deck is really wonderful! I love having LEDs like that. My path out to the shop is lit up by motion detection LEDs, and on those really dark nights, it's nice to have them on. Easy to trip and fall these days.

No surprise that the guys at your job are bending over backwards to give you a hand. You're definitely a FAVE around here. I think a lot of us wish we had daughters or granddaughters like you. And we're glad Ken is such a good guy who shares your ambitions.

Also glad the job is working out for you. There was a long dry spell for you two for awhile. Thanks for writing, I'm not alone in always enjoying your posts and cheering you on in life.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome back Barb, That deck is super great.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Plus 1 what everyone said. Good to hear from you.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

When it comes to drawing a large pattern onto an oversize chunk of ply, what's wrong with using a digital projector to project the image, then drawing it out with a thick pencil? Yes, you would block parts of the image with your body, but you can work around that. I've thought of doing that to make a couple of large toy soldiers for Christmas decorations.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> So good to hear from you. Pumpkins are cute. The deck is really wonderful! I love having LEDs like that. My path out to the shop is lit up by motion detection LEDs, and on those really dark nights, it's nice to have them on. Easy to trip and fall these days.
> 
> No surprise that the guys at your job are bending over backwards to give you a hand. You're definitely a FAVE around here. I think a lot of us wish we had daughters or granddaughters like you. And we're glad Ken is such a good guy who shares your ambitions.
> 
> Also glad the job is working out for you. There was a long dry spell for you two for awhile. Thanks for writing, I'm not alone in always enjoying your posts and cheering you on in life.


Wow, Tom, I'm speechless! (Well, as much as possible for me, that is...) and truly touched.

Thank you for all the kind words. When it comes to Ken, I'm the lucky one. Ken is my best friend; he completes me in every sense of the word. As for my friends here, I brag about this group all the time and how wonderful you all are, have helped, and taught me, to boot. 

Yes, things around here (for over five years) have been difficult. Getting this job was a true blessing. I went from working with a bunch of mechanics to a bunch of skilled trades. It's amazing. I work with a great bunch of guys.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> When it comes to drawing a large pattern onto an oversize chunk of ply, what's wrong with using a digital projector to project the image, then drawing it out with a thick pencil? Yes, you would block parts of the image with your body, but you can work around that. I've thought of doing that to make a couple of large toy soldiers for Christmas decorations.


Tried the projector idea; didn't work for me. Using my wintergreen oil has proven to be the best to date. Having the printer at work to print my large patterns I'm hoping to get a few of my larger patterns done.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Tried the projector idea; didn't work for me.


Same here, I tried it with a couple of different projectors, but no go.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

The deck looks amazing! Love the pumpkins also. Glad all is going well with you.


----------

